# Post your staying at home pics



## upsidedown (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 4, 2020)

Please, nooooo.....


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm loving the feet up theme - keep them coming!


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

Luckily for you lot I can’t post a photo of me in the garden. In my defence it was very hot in the sun.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 4, 2020)

Staying at home.... after work picture.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2020)

Indoor version...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2020)

I can't believe the amount of boots on table photos, I'd get blasted off the missus for that


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2020)

fundy said:



View attachment 29665

Click to expand...

Is that after the Mrs beat you up yesterday.?


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Is that after the Mrs beat you up yesterday.?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



View attachment 29657

Click to expand...

I have a footstool llike that. Is it part of a massage armchair set ?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			I have a footstool llike that. Is it part of a massage armchair set ?
		
Click to expand...

No (sadly) but it does have a matching armchair!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			No (sadly) but it does have a matching armchair!
		
Click to expand...

  so 
comfy . Our massage and heated part wrecked by d kids over the years but chair and stool are comfy

Reply


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Neilds (Apr 5, 2020)

garyinderry said:



View attachment 29677
View attachment 29677

Click to expand...

Socks and sliders 😱😱😱😱😱😱
Can the mods please remove this hideous photo immediately!!!!


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 5, 2020)

These feet were made for walking and that's what they're gonna do.

One of these days these they are gonna go back to where they usually do.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## upsidedown (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## JamesR (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## bobmac (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Apr 5, 2020)

Golf is history, so found a new use for my golf clubs and chopped them up this morning. Get to look at the golfer out of the window, reminding me of great golf times I once had


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 6, 2020)

Warming up and just for clarification it's the grandkids craft table so have dispensation from senior management re foot resting 🤣


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m not sure which thing to photo...

The redone front garden (social distancing safe)

The cable running for our router etc that has been 3 years in waiting.

The shed I have tidied?

The Carport I have tidied

The storage cupboard sorting I have done?

This is just two days into my free time, have another 5 to go before I am busy with work again...


----------



## JustOne (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh, hang on...... that was Barbados


----------



## JustOne (Apr 6, 2020)

Oops..... Santorini.....


----------



## JustOne (Apr 6, 2020)

Today in Snowdonia


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 6, 2020)

JustOne said:



View attachment 29751



Oops..... Santorini.....

Click to expand...

Show off!  How ya doing James?





3


----------



## JustOne (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm good Chris, really nice to see you are still here 
Does the forum still do private messages? if so PM me and let me know how you are doing


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 6, 2020)

JustOne said:



View attachment 29752


Today in Snowdonia 

Click to expand...

One with the dartboard tomorrow ? 😉👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2020)

Looking down the Coast to the Wind Farm off Redcar to the N Yorks Moors behind.
Taken today on my daily bike ride, 500yds from home.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## JustOne (Apr 10, 2020)

^
^
^
Where's the practice divots?


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 10, 2020)

Chipping area


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## chellie (Apr 10, 2020)

Tidied garden


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 11, 2020)

No idea why it rotates the pics


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2020)

chellie said:



			Tidied garden
		
Click to expand...

That isn't tidied, it's been agent orange, cut and burned!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 11, 2020)

anonymous photo sharing


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2020)

Enjoying the nice weather with a lockdown picnic


----------



## User20205 (Apr 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 29876


Enjoying the nice weather with a lockdown picnic
		
Click to expand...

Nice Pom bears!! Is that golf gear off the course? Don’t let bluewolf see this? 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2020)

therod said:



			Nice Pom bears!! Is that golf gear off the course? Don’t let bluewolf see this? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

What he can't see is the 18 hole course behind the camera 🤣


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 11, 2020)

Had steak for dinner. 😋


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2020)

Fabulous garden and I love your chickens. How many do you have? Most we had was a dozen.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 12, 2020)

Just those now , had 6 when we moved here and the appenzeller , still laying,is the sole survivor of those from 6.5 years ago . The other two are rescue battery hens which we've had two years ,was six of them .


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

Christ, does everyone live in country manors or something?


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 12, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



View attachment 29880

Had steak for dinner. 😋
		
Click to expand...

Is that zebra?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Just those now , had 6 when we moved here and the appenzeller , still laying,is the sole survivor of those from 6.5 years ago . The other two are rescue battery hens which we've had two years ,was six of them .
		
Click to expand...

We started off with 6 ex batts then added pure beeds over the years. Our last one, a bantam Vorwerk, died 18 months ago aged nearly 10. She is in this picture


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Just those now , had 6 when we moved here and the appenzeller , still laying,is the sole survivor of those from 6.5 years ago . The other two are rescue battery hens which we've had two years ,was six of them .
		
Click to expand...

what happened to the others 🍽 🤔


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

Cheers 🍺


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh my lord, I can't unsee that 🙈


----------



## User20205 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 29919

Cheers 🍺
		
Click to expand...

Straight in the bank 👍👍🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## User20205 (Apr 13, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



View attachment 29903

Click to expand...

I wasn’t expecting a denim! 😉


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 13, 2020)

therod said:



			I wasn’t expecting a denim! 😉
		
Click to expand...

I was probably wearing Levi's 30 years before you were a glint 😄


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			what happened to the others 🍽 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Alas no, just old age for all of them


----------



## Waitforme (Apr 15, 2020)

WFH morning tea break ..,


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2020)

Took the weight bench and weights into the garden - gorgeous day out. Then we lay in the sun and chilled a while...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 29919

Cheers 🍺
		
Click to expand...

How to grow a Gary Neville tache in 7 days:-

Online diary - coming along nice, think I'll give Carra some stick on Twitter, that'll get 2mm out of it.

Growing Tip - dip in 8 pints of Green King IPA, the bubbles give it much needed oxygen.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 15, 2020)

Just say when, Boris.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2020)

Forum meet anyone? That's Rosapenna in the distance


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Forum meet anyone? That's Rosapenna in the distance
View attachment 29986

Click to expand...

Looks flat.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looks flat. 

Click to expand...

We need to go over for a game Pedro, hard to make a judgement until you've played it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2020)

just finished renovating the cover over the patio, totally stripped down, new timbers in a couple of places, new corrugated sheets, new flashing, new upvc sides and foam baffler eaves fillers to reduce noise when it gets windy.

Now to set 8 x 8ft concrete posts for a new fence run 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2020)

The lack of air pollution has really made a difference, out of our main bedroom window this morning...


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 16, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			The lack of air pollution has really made a difference, out of our main bedroom window this morning...
	View attachment 29991

Click to expand...

Magnificent


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			The lack of air pollution has really made a difference, out of our main bedroom window this morning...
	View attachment 29991

Click to expand...

Wait till we all get electric cars, it will be like that all the time


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Magnificent
		
Click to expand...

Not bad is it. 
This is from the landing window...


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Not bad is it.
This is from the landing window...
View attachment 29992

Click to expand...


Come on, one of the rooms must look out over the car park lol


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2020)

I took this pic last night from the kitchen


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2020)

This was the view from my kitchen last night


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			This was the view from my kitchen last night  

View attachment 29999

Click to expand...

You always get one who leaves the lens cover on...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			We need to go over for a game Pedro, hard to make a judgement until you've played it  

Click to expand...

Sounds good mate, I know Gary from Derry likes it, maybe tie it in with some others.

If you havent played with him, hes a good lad, look him up next time your over there.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			This was the view from my kitchen last night  

View attachment 29999

Click to expand...

Take the lens cap off.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 16, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 29987

just finished renovating the cover over the patio, totally stripped down, new timbers in a couple of places, new corrugated sheets, new flashing, new upvc sides and foam baffler eaves fillers to reduce noise when it gets windy.

Now to set 8 x 8ft concrete posts for a new fence run 👍
		
Click to expand...

How did the flashing go down with the neighbours?


----------



## brendy (Apr 17, 2020)

Working from home but had a few days off over Easter. Had a few of these, dont often drink at home, went down great.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 17, 2020)

Trying to get Arty on dog walk this morning 😉


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## upsidedown (Apr 18, 2020)

Productive day , making new frames for the bee hives


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 20, 2020)

Damn this weather, you just know it's going to hose it down as soon as courses open !!





your my my angel


----------



## DRW (Apr 20, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Damn this weather, you just know it's going to hose it down as soon as courses open !!





your my my angel

Click to expand...

You sure you live in Shropshire, looks like Norfolk or Lincolnshire


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 20, 2020)

DRW said:



			You sure you live in Shropshire, looks like Norfolk or Lincolnshire 

Click to expand...

 The hill away in the distance is Hawkstone Follies


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Shame it's misty but I had the Allure of the Seas sailing past my place this morning on its way to Southampton.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2020)

A night time shot from the terrace.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2020)

The kit


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			A night time shot from the terrace.

View attachment 30141

Click to expand...

Did Batman ever show up?


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 22, 2020)

Got round to sawing up some firewood for the winter , collect the chippings for HiD for her smoker for the bees


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			The kit

View attachment 30142

Click to expand...

Bet the neighbours keep their curtains drawn.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2020)

richart said:



			Bet the neighbours keep their curtains drawn.

Click to expand...

Spotted you and Vicky dancing to Bruce the other day!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 22, 2020)

Broken the lockdown today...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 22, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Broken the lockdown today...
	View attachment 30156

Click to expand...

Hope you're ok?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Hope you're ok?
		
Click to expand...

Suspected appendicitis. The last place I wanted to be at the moment unfortunately 😷


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Suspected appendicitis. The last place I wanted to be at the moment unfortunately 😷
		
Click to expand...

Only breath out and you'll be fine. Had mine out when they didn't even have anaesthetic...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2020)

A large Brandy a Don Julian No1 and some sunshine, lock in's aren't that bad , cheers


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Oh my lord, I can't unsee that 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Me too, gonna be hard to sleep tonight


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Not bad is it.
This is from the landing window...
View attachment 29992

Click to expand...

Reminds me of an old Patsy Cline song we played my youth, " You Belong to Me " See the Pyramids along the Nile.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Took the weight bench and weights into the garden - gorgeous day out. Then we lay in the sun and chilled a while...

View attachment 29960
View attachment 29961
View attachment 29962

Click to expand...

Nice leg Amanda, pity about the other one


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Suspected appendicitis. The last place I wanted to be at the moment unfortunately 😷
		
Click to expand...

All the best James.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 23, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Suspected appendicitis. The last place I wanted to be at the moment unfortunately 😷
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Had mine out 18 months ago. Unfortunately it had ruptured so had to stay in a couple of days with a drain. Recovery was fine though. Good luck!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 23, 2020)

Couple of stumps out today


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 24, 2020)

New vocation for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2020)

Forgot just how muddy it was.. but hey now it's clean


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 27, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			New vocation for me.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God mine was a bungalow, I've no head for heights🤣🤣


----------



## DRW (Apr 30, 2020)

Coming to terms with golf never coming back and after chomping up the 3 and 5 wood last time. It was the turn of the 5 wood and Driver.

Got rid of some of the spare golf balls and tees. Bit carried away with the spraying tho and its coming to get you soon in your nightmares


----------



## upsidedown (May 9, 2020)

Maize ground being prepared next door


----------

